# GDI Generic?



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

Current card: Radeon X1650

Recently I've been trying to play a few games (Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and Wakfu) but i seem to be encountering the same problem every time i try to play. For some reason, the game recognizes my renderer as 'GDI Generic' (I have no idea what this is, probably a standard windows renderer?) and so can't play the game (claims that my OpenGL version is 1.1 or something..). This has gotten extremely frustrating, I've tried snooping around and googling for clues on how to fix this, but there wasn't much help, except once on an nVidia forum (no help to me).

I tried running OpenGL extension, it thinks my renderer is GDI Generic too. It also might be helpful to note that when i check the current driver stats (9.3) it says that Radeon X1650 has OpenGL version 6.14..which as far as i know doesn't exist.

any help? This has been bugging me for soooooo long now..


----------



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

bump..

Really hoping someone could help me out with this..


----------



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

Last bump before I give up..

I'd just really like to get this problem solved..


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you reinstalled your drivers?


----------



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, twice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does the card meet the specs of the game


----------



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

...my Radeon X1650 does, but this mysterious 'GDI Generic' that keeps showing up apparently doesn't.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

When you reinstall drivers, when there's problems it's usually a good idea to get rid of the remnants left after an uninstall, sometimes they can sludge up a new install. Try this method for reinstalling the video drivers. Also might be worth trying older drivers, or just several different drivers. Could even be an idea to try modded, such as omega, always had good luck with them.

Anyway, try the driver process this way.

Download and install Driver Sweeper, do not run, at this time
Uninstall the old drivers in device manager
Reboot, tapping F8, and go into vga mode
Disable antivirus
Run Driver Sweeper to get rid of driver remnants
Install new drivers
Reboot into normal mode
Turn your antivirus back on

If vga mode is not an option, use safe mode

Driver Sweeper - http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Link to Omega, if you want to try those.
http://www.omegadrivers.net/


----------



## Epamin (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet, thanks! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

